# Penn Slammer 560 Liveliner und Penn Slammer 560 im Sonderangebot!



## tackle-import.com (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

solange der Vorrat reicht haben wir die Penn Slammer 560 Liveliner (Freilauf) und die Penn Slammer 560 ins Angebot genommen. Beide Rollen sind derzeit für 159,90 bei uns zu erwerben. 

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz:
Es ist Originalware - Made by Penn

Die Produkte der Firma Penn werden in Deutschland nach wie vor von der WFT GmbH  vertrieben.
 

www.tackle-import.com


​


----------

